# السلامة والصحة المهنية



## سيناوى81 (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
السادة الافاضل
أنا اعمل كميائى وحديث العهد* بالسلامة والصحة المهنية
لذا أسئلكم كيف أتعرف على هذا المجال بالتدريج واطور نفسى به
وماذا أبدأ بالدورات ؟
وأين أبدأ بها فى مصر ؟
و الحتميات الثلاثة بالاكاديمية البحرية هل هى ضرورية أم كبداية جيدة أم هناك أفضل منها كدورات للبداية ؟
أرجو الافادة
أنتظر ردكم 
*


----------



## سيناوى81 (22 فبراير 2009)

أنتظر ردكم للافادة فى الدورات


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (22 فبراير 2009)

ما هي الحتميات الثلاث ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (22 فبراير 2009)

أخواني الافاضل
في البداية احب ان أوضح بان اهتمامي بمجال السلامة لم يبدا الا منذ فترة قصيرة لا تتعدي 5 شهور
وبالتالي فانا احوج ما يكون للنصيحة حتي لا يغتر اخ فاضل في مشاركاتي ويعتقد انه يا ما هنا ياما هناك
لكن الامر ببساطة اني اخذ الامر بجدية 
وسوف اقول لكم الطريق الذى سلكته والفضل لله اولا واخيرا ثم لنصائح الاخوة
اولا يوجد معهد السلامة والصحة المهنية التابع لاتحاد عمال مصر وهو يعطي دبلومةتدريب اساسي في السلامة وهي اجبارية بحكم القانون للعاملين بالسلامة ومدتها 5 اسابيع ورسومها 600 جنيه
ثانيا يوجد المركز القومي لدراسات السلامة وهو تابع لوزارة القوة العاملة ويعطي التدريب المتقدم للتدريب الاساسي الذي حصلت عليه من معهد السلامة ومدته 3 اسابيع ورسومه 400 جنيه وان كنت لم احصل عليه ولكن حصلت علي بعض الدورات النوعية المتميزة متل مكافحة الحريق بثلاث مستويات وهناك دورات متميزة يمكن الحصول علي تفاصيلها من المركز
ثالثا يمكن اخذ الاوشا انشائات وصناعات عامة وقد حصلت عليها من د وجدى ولكني انصح باخذها مع م اسامة عباس او د روضة
رابعا الهيئة المصرية للمواصفات والجودة توفر دورات في iso 14001&iso 9001&bs ohsas 18001 وسوف اخذ دورة الاوساس يوم 23/2/2009
ومازلت مثل كثير من الاخوة اخطو اول خطواتي واتعلم من اخطائي واحاول ان افيد اخوانيواستفيد منهم​


----------



## mostafamwafy (23 فبراير 2009)

الله بنور عليك اخى احمد هذا الطريق الذى اتبعته ممتاز
وانصح الاخ سيناوى باتباعه
لانى خارج البلاد من فترة ولم اعرف اسعار الدورات كما يعرفها اخونا احمد
وفقكم الله جميعا


----------



## sayed00 (23 فبراير 2009)

احمد ابو جلال قال:


> أخواني الافاضل
> 
> في البداية احب ان أوضح بان اهتمامي بمجال السلامة لم يبدا الا منذ فترة قصيرة لا تتعدي 5 شهور
> وبالتالي فانا احوج ما يكون للنصيحة حتي لا يغتر اخ فاضل في مشاركاتي ويعتقد انه يا ما هنا ياما هناك
> ...


 
بالتوفيق اخى احمد

بس انت كدة بتعمل دعاية ؟؟ بلاش تسمى اشخاص علشان ميزعلش منا مشرفنا الكريم مع كل الاحترام لكل من ذكرتهم

بالتوفيق لاخونا سيناوى


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (23 فبراير 2009)

الاخ الفاضل م سيد 
يقيني ان م غسان شخص متفتح ويريد الصالح العام للمشاركين وانا كذالك
ويجب علينا ان نشجع المدربين الشرفاء ونسميهم ونواجه الجشعين ونسميهم
واذا كان ل م غسان وجهة نظر اخرى ننفذها فنحن ضيوفه ونتقيد برؤيته
وشكرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 فبراير 2009)

احمد ابو جلال قال:


> الاخ الفاضل م سيد
> يقيني ان م غسان شخص متفتح ويريد الصالح العام للمشاركين وانا كذالك
> ويجب علينا ان نشجع المدربين الشرفاء ونسميهم ونواجه الجشعين ونسميهم
> واذا كان ل م غسان وجهة نظر اخرى ننفذها فنحن ضيوفه ونتقيد برؤيته
> وشكرا


 
وفقك الله أخي أحمد
ما دام الأمر لم يصل حد الدعاية فلا مشكلة لدي وذلك من أجل مصلحة الأخوة


----------



## سيناوى81 (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
أشكر الجميع على مساهماتهم المفيدة
وأتاسف على التأخر فى الرد لظروف العمل


----------



## سيناوى81 (28 فبراير 2009)

بالنسبة للحتميات الثلاتة
ثلاث دورات فى ثلاث اسابيع كل اسبوع ثلاث ايام 
بالاكاديمية العربية بالاسكندرية 
الاولى اسعافات اولية
الثانية مكافحة الحريق
الثالثة مسئولية اجتماعية
هكذا ذكروا لى البرنامج
مقابل 1200 جنيه مصرى
ويجب ان يكون المتقدم للدورة معه جواز سفر بحرى


----------



## refaat_gh (7 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## taoufik1410 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*جدا ممتاز شكرا*
​


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا التوضيح 
والله الموفق


----------



## بشيرالتابعى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ah409 (10 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## محمدسيدالسنان (26 مارس 2010)

السادة الافاضل اقتح الاشتراك في دورات ohsasمعتمدة دولياولها شهادة بذلك


----------

